# Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht



## Chris2109 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich wollte euch, nachdem ich bereits mehrere kleine Threads eröffnet habe, einmal mein Teich(-projekt) vorstellen. In diesem Thread erhoffe ich mir, von den Fachleuten unter euch, nützliche Tips und Tricks rund um dasThema Teich.Speziell habe ich noch einige Probleme was die Filtertechnik für meinen Teich anbelangt, aber vielleicht bekommen wir das ja noch geklärt.

So nun aber nicht viel rumlamentiert, sondern noch ein paar kleine Eckdaten zur Entstehung und dem Werdegang bisher.

Geplant war ein Teich von ca 20m³. Diesen wollte ich in Handarbeit mit meinen Freunden ausheben, nachdem wir den toten Kirschbaum ausgebuddelt haben. Nach 4h graben, fachsimpeln und überlegen, mussten wir uns dem 80Jahre alten Kirschbaum geschlagen geben. 
Als wir etwas verzweifelt vor unserer Grube saßen, hat uns der liebe Nachbar angeboten,dass er uns den Baum mit seinem Radlader rausholt. Wir also spontan JA gesagt und losgings. 90sek später war der Baum Geschichte und wir hatten ein moderates Loch vor uns. Als wir ihm erklärten, was das Ziel der Grabungen sei, fing er an mit seinem Radlader uns ein Loch von ca 2m Tiefe auszuheben. 

30min später hatten wir ein 4m breites, 10m langes und 1,98m tiefes Loch. Uff...das ist aber ganz schön groß geworden. Naja nicht lang gefackelt, fangen wir an diesem Graben ein wenig Kontur zu geben. Am Abend haben wir uns überlegt wie man daraus einen Teich machen kann und ab Sonntag dem 21.04.2013 stand ich alleine da und buddelte. Jeden Tag nach der Arbeit, am Wochenende von 7:30Uhr bis 21Uhr. Nun liegt seit knapp 10 Tagen die Folie drin. 2 Tage hat es gedauert bis der Teich gefüllt war. Siehe da....40m³ passten rein! 

Nun begann ich mir zu überlegen, wie ich den Rand mit der restl. Folie am besten gestalte. Nachdem ich im Garten noch einen Haufen altes Natursteinpflaster gefunden hatte stand der Plan. Außen Natursteinpflaster, Folie daran senkrecht aufrichten, Innen eine Umrandung aus Feldsteinen und dazwischen Kies und Pflanzen. 

In der Zwischenzeit, meinte Opa es gut mit mir und baute mir einen kleinen Filter. 140l Fass....Da kaufste dir noch paar Matten, hier haste Filterwatte, dann machste das so...hab ich bei mir auch, läuft wunderbar...Angemerkt, er hat 2 Teiche...10m³ und 15m³, welche über einen Wasserfall verbunden sind. Im Unteren liegt seine Pumpe mit 15000l/h am Oberen steht der Filter mit Zulauf in den Teich.

Ich habe in der letzten Woche, sein Fass ein wenig optimiert. Vorher lief das Wasser einfach nur durch die versch. Filtermedien. Jetzt, wo ich den Auslauf höher genommen habe, steht das Wasser drin, ganz unten liegt noche ein Belüftungsstein drin. 
Jedoch denke ich nicht, dass es mit diesem Filterchen auf lange Sicht gut geht, bei der Teichgröße. 
Weshalb ich mich nun dazu entschlossen habe, meinen eigenen Filter aus 3x 300l Regentonnen zu bauen, welchen ich bei Bedarf noch erweitern kann.

So und nun kommen hoffentlich die Bilder, die nebenbei hochgeladen worden.

MfG Chris


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Danke für die vielen Bilder von deinem tollen Projekt. 

Um den Filter zu entlasten könntest du auch Futter verwenden, was etwas besser verdaulich ist.
Dann kommt einfach weniger hinten raus, was gefiltert werden muss.


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment!

Welches Futter könnt ihr da empfehlen? Habe derzeit Classic Fish Teichsticks, hat Opa noch da gehabt.

Ich bin gerade am gucken wegen dem Tonnenfilter. Ich wollte die Tonnen stufig anordnen, so wie man es auf den Fotos schon erkennen kann. Und dann jeweils auf einer Tonnenseite http://koi-discount.de/pvc-fittings/flansche/flansche.html als Flansch anbringen und mit DN110 KG durch eine Aussparung im Deckel in die nächste fließen lassen, bis auf den Boden, sollte doch funktionieren oder? Und noch eine Frage, wie weit muss der Rücklauf aus der letzten Tonne in den Teich über dem Wasserspiegel des Teiches liegen, dass es keinen Rückstau o.ä. gibt?


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Wegen dem Futter frag mal im Raifeisenmarkt oder nimm was hochwertiges aus dem Fachmarkt.

Falls du die DN110 Verbindungen nimmst, könnte der Höhenunterschied zwischen den Tonnen kleiner sein.
Durch einen passen gut 15m³, wenn du sicher gehen willst solltest du als Reserve 2 Stück verbauen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo Chris,

so einen Nachbarn hätte ich auch gerne... Ich quäle mich gerade seit Tagen durch den Lehm, aber das Ende ist absehbar.

Ist eine tolle Anlage, die Du dir da hingezaubert hast. Einfach schön, wenn man den Platz hat...

Wegen der Filtertonnen werden sich sicher noch die Experten melden. Mein zweiter Teich wird eine gepumpte Version, daher kann ich Dir leider nicht richtig helfen.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden und immer schön Bilder machen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Mein System wird auch gepumpt. 

Pumpe-UVC-Tonne 1(welcher Durchmesser?1,5" vom der Pumpe) mit filtermattrn -Tonne 2 __ Hel-X bewegt - Tonne 3 Hel-X ruhend

Von Tonne zu Tonne jeweils mit dn110 KG und in teich zurück ebenso.

Ich wollte versuchen den Auslauf von der letzten Tonne an das ende des Teiches zu bekommen, also auf genau der gegenüber liegenden Seite vom Filter. Sind ca. 12m Luftlinie. Soll ich da einfach aussenrum Rohr legen und dann hinten wieder hochgehen und rein oder wie macht man das am besten?


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Du brauchst einen vernünftigen Vorfilter, damit sich die Matten nicht ständig zusetzen.

Welche Leistung hat die Pumpe und wie lange ist der Schlauch?

12m sind schon sehr weit. Besser wäre es möglicherweise mit dem Auslauf eine gute Kreisstömung im Teich zu realisieren.


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Die Pumpe hat derzeit eine max. Leistung von nur 8500l . Es handelt sich dabei um die Oase Aquamax Eco Classic 8500. ich weiß das sie unterdimensioniert ist, jedoch war sie zum Zeitpunkt des teichbaus bereits im Haus und der teich war nicht mit 40m3 angedacht  bin derzeit schon am schauen nach einer passenden größeren pumpe

Von Pumpe bis zum Eingang uvc/Filter sind es 3m ca


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Vor die Tonnen solltest du ein Spaltsieb hängen oder zumindest die erste Tonne als Vorabscheidung nutzen.
Es macht nicht wirklich Spass die Matten alle 2 Wochen komplett zu reinigen. 

Falls du eine stärkere Pumpe einsetzt, sollte sich eine Tauch UVC gut machen.
Je mehr Wasser durch die Leitung geht, desto stärker ist der Strömungswiderstand.

Dass du keine BA eingeplant hast, wirst du irgendwann bereuen. (Ging mir auch so!) 

Bei deinem aktuell geringen Besatz, wirst du sicher keine Probleme bekommen.
Genieße also erst mal deinen tollen Teich und mache die später Gedanken um eine V 2.0

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir dazu raten dich von den Goldfischen schnell zu verabschieden.
Ich hatte auch schöne aber gegen die Vermehrungsfreudigkeit gibt es wenige Mittel.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo Chris!
Heb Dir den Kirschbaum bloß auf, die Wurzeln und Stammteile geben eine tolle und recht langlebige Teichdeko und Ufergestaltung! kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten...
lg Ina


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

@Joerg

Wie sollte die erste Tonne aufgebaut sein,damit man dort eine möglichst Größe Verabschiedung erreicht und die anderen beiden mit __ hel-x befüllen kann?

@ina

Danke für den tip, bin auch schon am überlegen wo ich die Wurzel dekorativ platzieren kann


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So habe mir heute mal noch gedanken gemacht, wie ich in der ersten Tonne einen SiFi realisieren könnte.

Meine Idee dabei:

Einen mit Gaze bespannten Rahmen schräg in der Tonne ablegen/befestigen und das von der Pumpe kommende Wasser durch ein Rohr (durchmesser X?) über mehrere Ausgänge auf das Sieb verteilt auflaufen lassen und danach weiter zu den __ Hel-X tonnen, was sagt ihr dazu? Funktioniert das? Ich stehe noch am Anfang mit dem Bau eines Teichfilters und brauche daher eure erfahrungen

MfG


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Mai 2013)

Niemand der was dazu sagen kann?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,

mach den Siebfilter aus einer Eckigen Kiste mit einer Steigkammer und extra Schmutzkammer! :smoki

Guggst du z.B. da ab Beitrag 10#

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Mit deiner kleinen Pumpe kannst du auch erst mal mit einem Damenstrumpf arbeiten.
Bei dieser Teichgröße wirst du schon ein Spaltsieb benötigen. Die normalen setzen sich schnell zu.


----------



## Chris2109 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Muss man bei den 110er Flanschen für Regentonnen mit Innotec abdichten oder sind die Flanschen mit den Schrauben dicht wenn man sie fest zieht?


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

...immer abdichten!!!...selbst die Folie wird mit Innotec o.ä. abgedichtet bzw. verklebt...


----------



## Chris2109 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Ok gut, dann bestellt ich das mit


----------



## Chris2109 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So der Filterbau geht voran, was sagt ihr bisher dazu? Die Tonnen werden dann mit DN110 Muffen verbunden. Vor die erste Tonne wird der Siebfilter geschalten. In die erste Tonne sollen dann senkrecht stehende Japanmatten kommen, nur wie macht man diese am besten fest?

MfG


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Wenn du die passend schneidest werden die auch ohne große Befestigung halten.
Die Stabilisierungsstäbe sind ja auch noch da!


----------



## Chris2109 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Danke dafür Joerg!

Sag mal, ich bin gerade am schauen wegen meiner Pumpe. Ich mein klar, die Pumpe ist mit ihren maximal 8500l/h einfach zu schwach für meine 40m³. Jetzt stellt sich mir gerade die Frage ob ich eine 2. Pumpe holen sollte oder doch eher meine Verkaufen und dafür z.b. dieses Modell * defekter Link entfernt * und zusätzlich noch einen Oberflächenskimmer aufstellen und mit anschließen?! Mit der Pumpenleistung kann ich ja auch nicht übertreiben, da der zugelegte CompactSieve 2 nicht mehr als 15m³/h verträgt laut Hersteller


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So den Feiertag heute gleich mal genutzt.

Der zukünftige Filter hat seinen Weg an den Teich gefunden. Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch das geeignete Filtermaterial bestellen. Geplant war für die 1. Tonne Japanmatten und für die anderen beiden __ Hel-X.

Welches Hel-X nimmt man für die "bewegte" Tonne und welches für die "Ruhige"?

Hat noch jemand eine Idee zu meiner vorangegangenen Frage?

MfG


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi,

schau dir mal hier die Aquamax Gravity Pumpe an. :smoki

1.:
Da du den Filter eingegraben hast, sollte die bei der geringen Höhe nicht viel Verlust haben.

2.:
Der Stromverbrauch ist niedriger. 

3.:
Adapter für 75/110er bzw. 50/63er Verrohrung/Schläuche sind gleich dabei.

4.:
Der Preis!


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,
der Aufbau schaut gut aus. Auch das Eingraben der Tonnen macht sich langfristig bezahlt.
Ich würde mir etwas energiesparendes mit 15-20m³ holen.
Falls du den Filter isolierst, kann der mit der kleinen dann im Winter auch durchlaufen.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So ich habe mir jetzt mal mehrere Pumpen angeschaut.

Die Gravity Pumpe scheint mir ein guter Mittelweg bzw. das beste P/L-Verhältnis zu haben. Wenn man meine Technik betrachtet ist es wie folgt:

CS2 verträgt nicht mehr als 15m³/h laut Hersteller, somit sind mehr als 15-20000l/h schonmal unsinn.

Meine derzeitige Pumpe:

8500l/h max - 85W max - 270€ - zu wenig Leistung

Oase Eco Premium 16000

15600l/h max - 145W max - 540€....

Jebao EFP 20000

19600l/h max. - 220W(!) - 140€ - Leistung an der oberen Grenze für den Vorfilter, Preis unschlagbar, jedoch 220W pro STUNDE!, somit bin ich Ruckzuck bei den Preisen der Oasen Pumpen drüber.

Hab jetzt mal nachgemessen, also der Eingang vom CompactSieve2 liegt ca. 45cm über dem Wasserspiegel und somit bin ich mit der Gravity Pumpe bei ca 14000l/h. Wenn man jetzt noch etwas bastelt und auf größeren Eingangsdurchmesser geht, sollte das meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl sein für ~360€ oder was meint ihr?

Nun noch zum Thema Filter:

Wie sollte ich ihn am besten Isolieren? Hatte überlegt Styropor an die Außenwände stellen und dann mit Erde den Rest anfüllen?

MfG


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,
die 15-20m³ sind brutto und bei der Förderhöhe + Leitungsverluste bleiben da normalerweise nicht mehr als 15m³ über.

Die Jebao EFP-15000 braucht 135 Watt.  Hier also bitte nicht schönrechnen. 

Der Schlauch und die Übergänge kosten Forderhöhe (Mehrleistung).  Es ist toll, dass du dir darüber auch Gedanken machst. 

Oase setzt bei einigen Pumpenreihen schon mehr auf Qualität. Die hat ihren Preis!

Eingraben und mit Styrodur isolieren klingt gut. Auch eine doppelte Lage Noppenfolie ist schon mal ausreichend.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Ich hatte nach der efp 20000 geschaut und die hat, eben nochmal nachgelesen, 200w...was wäre nun deine Pumpenempfehlung?


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Vergiss meine Empfehlung und mach was du für angemessen hältst.
Die EFP-18000 verbraucht 170 Watt.

Vor Vorteil ist es, wenn man die Pumpen auch dimmen kann.
Der Regler hat 20€ gekostet und die Oase pumpt nun nach Bedarf.
Oase Pumpen haben in der Regel 5 Jahre Garantie, das ist ein großer Vorteil.

Ich habe beide Varianten im Einsatz.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi,

wie man ja sicher schon früher gemerkt hat, ich bin in Sachen Pumpen überzeugter Oase Fan! 

Meine 1. Optimax 15.000 läuft seit 2006 am Teich und ich hab bislang noch keine Probs gehabt! Von daher denke ich der Preis vom oben verlinkten Shop geht in Ordnung. Das ist auch bisher der günstigste den ich bei Oase Pumpen gefunden habe. :smoki

Zum anderen habe ich schon mehrmals mit einem Strommessgerät den Verbrauch getestet und bin immer wieder auf 77W gekommen. 

Ob man sie sich nun anschafft oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen!


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So ich habe heute dann mal meine Tonnen weiter zugeschüttet.

Dabei hab ich immer wieder über die Pumpe nachgegrübelt.

Mein Favorit ist eig. weiterhin die Oase Gravity. Da in dem von Joerg angegeben Link bei der Jebao 15000 eine max. Leistungsaufnahme von 135W steht, ich aber bei sämtlichen Shops und Händlern die Pumpe nur mit 180W ausgeschildert finde zögere ich noch etwas mit der Entscheidung.

Deshalb nochmal zur Gravity. Im Anhang habe ich ein Schema erstellt, zwecks der zu Fördernden höhe. Die Pumpe würde ich am tiefsten Punkt im Teich bei ca. 179,8m aufstellen wollen. Bis zum UVC und dem CS2 kommen dann noch 3-4m Schlauch dazu. Wenn ich mir die Pumpenkennlinie anschaue, dann steht dort max. 1,8m Höhe. Wenn ich das mit der Leistung aber richtig verstanden habe, sollte doch die zu fördernde Höhe ab dem Wasserspiegel gerechnet werden oder? Somit bei mir ca 50cm von Wasserspiegel bis Eingang CS2 und damit sollten, laut Kennlinie, noch ca 13600l/h am Eingang vom Spaltsieb (Schlauchlänge,UVC Widerstand und Schlauchgröße/Durchmesser mal ausgelassen) ankommen?


----------



## Olli.P (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,



Edit sagt:

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann du einen Pumpenschacht mit Zugang BA und Skimmer einsetzen willst............


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Also bisher ist kein BA und Skimmer drin.

Deshalb steht ja noch die EcoPremium auf dem Zettel, wegen dem zusätzlichen Skimmeranschluss. 

Aber wie das immer so ist, erst geizt man beim Bau und im Nachhinein baut man nochmal um...Meine Freunde machen schon Witze und fragen, wann wir das Wasser wieder ablassen und den Bodenablauf einsetzen....

So habe grad noch fix mal eine Übersicht zu den Kosten der Pumpen erstellt. Wie lange halten die Pumpen im Schnitt wartungsfrei (=ohne Austausch von Welle o.ä.) durch?

MfG


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo Chris,

ich hab mal die Höhe korrigiert, Pumphöhe ist immer von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum höchsten Punkt.


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Chso ok, also ist nicht der höchste Punkt der Eingang vom CS2, in welchem das Wasser dann ansteigt sonder die Überlaufkante zum Sieb ja?


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

jepp, so isses


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Meine Freunde machen schon Witze und fragen, wann wir das Wasser wieder ablassen und den Bodenablauf einsetzen....


Wer etwas längerfristig bei deinem Volumen rechnet, wird irgendwann zu dieser Lösung kommen. 
Einen BA nicht einzuplanen ist schon manchen später eingefallen und er hat nachrüsten wollen.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,



> Wie lange halten die Pumpen im Schnitt wartungsfrei (=ohne Austausch von Welle o.ä.) durch?



Ich habe meine Optimax bislang immer "nur" 2x im Jahr gereinigt.

Übrigens betreibe ich diese Pumpen ohne den Korb im PS da ich es Leid war, diese ständig mit einer langstieligen Bürste zu säubern/reinigen......................


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Mai 2013)

Seht mal was ich heute geschenkt bekommen habe 

Bei mir sollten sie genug futter finden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris2109 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom Teich.

Letzte Woche ist das Wasser schlagartig grün geworden, man konnte kaum 10cm sehen. Seit 2-3 Tagen wird es jeden Tag wieder besser. Derzeit sind wir bei einer Sichttiefe von ca 60cm. Was mich auch verwundert ist, dass mein CompactSieve seit 2Tagen täglich 2 Hände voll Schmutz raussiebt. Naja hoffe ich mal das es so weiter geht und es bald wieder angenehmer vom Anblick her ist. Auch die Pflanzen sind jetzt sehr gut angewachsen und scheinen jeden Tag mehrere cm zu wachsen =)

Die Fische fressen jetzt auch fleissig an den Steinen und der Folie die Algen ab.

MfG


----------



## Chris2109 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

So, aktuelle Infos vom Wochenende:

- Jebao Eco EFP mit 17500l/h verbaut
- alle Anschlüsse auf 40mm Schlauch gebracht
- Durchfluss DEUTLICH erhöht (mehr kann ich jetzt nicht mehr fahren; Stichwort CompactSieve2)
- 2 weitere Steinunterschlüpfe für die Fische in den Teich gebracht
Schilfkorb versenkt

Darüber hinaus haben wir noch ein wenig in die Zukunft geplant. Nächste Woche beginnen wir mit dem Bau einer Tafel für die UVC-Klärer: 36 W Standard UVC und 55 W TL Klärer von ProClear. Und dann haben wir uns noch genauer überlegt wie wir unsere Terasse im nächsten Jahr bauen wollen. Angedacht ist, zwei 6m lange Balken jeweils 2m in den Teich reinragen zu lassen (als Steg) und die anderen 4m in einem Fundament dahinter Verankern und darüber Querstreben ebenfalls aus sehr langen starken Balken als Unterkonstruktion für eine Holzterasse. Jedoch haben wir noch keine Vorstellungen, welche Hölzer sich dafür eignen!?

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Pfingsmontagabend

Mfg Chris


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Ich würde Hartholz nehmen ... Eiche, Buche, __ Ahorn, Bankirai oder __ Douglasie wären geeignete Harthölzer.

Oder WPC ... nur ob es da Balken gibt weiß ich nicht.


Mandy


----------



## _didi_ (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Gibt es...
WPC Programm


----------



## Chris2109 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hier mal noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos =) Ich kann nun endlich den Teichboden in 1,80m Tiefe sehen =)


----------



## Chris2109 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

2 Monate nach dem letzten Bilderupdate hier mal der aktuelle Stand.

Der Teich und die Pflanzen entwickeln sich super. 1 Monat lang durfte ich glasklares Wasser und 1,8m Sichtweite genießen. Seit nun ca 4 Wochen habe ich ein paar kleine Probleme mit der Filteranlage, wo ich noch nicht so recht weiß, wie ich diese lösen soll/kann, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tips?

Meine komplette Verrohrung/Verschlauchung sitzt voll mit Kriebelmückenlarven. Ich kratze alle 2 Tage alles ab, wo ich rankomme und fütter die Fische damit. 
Das Sieb (250my) vom CS2 ist ständig so verstopft zwischen den Spalten, dass das Wasser nicht mehr gefiltert wird und somit der Schmodder über den Auslauf in die Filtermatten/Biostufe dahinter läuft. Selbst das Säubern mit einer Messingbürste bringt nur mäßigen Erfolg, woran kann das liegen? Ausgelitert läuft das Cs2 derzeit mit ca 13500-140000 l/h.
Die 36W UV-C war zeitweise außer Betrieb, da das komplette Quarz ebenfalls von Larven belagert wurde. Jetzt wo ich es weiß, schaue ich öfters nach. Die 55W Pro Clear UV-C befindet sich grad in der Werkstatt und wird mit neuen Fassungen und Schaltgerät ausgestattet.

Nichts destro trotz sind die Wasserwerte in einem super Bereich. Bisher keine Ausfälle. Die Fische wachsen jeden Tag mehr, der Waxdick fühlt sich wohl und ich habe jede Menge __ Goldfisch/Koi/Karauschen Nachwuchs im Teich. Die Pflanzen haben ebenso seit April/Mai ein super Wachstum hingelegt. Die Seerose hat teilweise mit bis zu 11 Blüten dem Teich das i-Tüpfelchen verpasst.

Aber nun genug der Rede, hier ein paar Bilder.

MfG Chris

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen, um welches Pflänzchen es sich bei den gelb-blühenden handelt? Vom Opa als Storchenschnabel erhalten, bin ich mir nach Eigenrecherche sicher, das es keiner ist.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Hi Chris,

ich würde sagen, das iss 'ne Gauklerblume..................... 

Entferne die Blüten zeitig, sonst vermehrt die sich wie Unkraut und du wirst sie nie wieder los...................


----------



## Tyra3 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

Das könnte die Gauklerblume sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich entsteht - Nach und nach - Hilfe und Kritik erwünscht*

so sieht meine Gauklerblume aus...


----------

